# Role Call!!!!!



## owls84 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have been on the site for the past few days and it seems like we have a few people looking but no one really posting. Just thought I would remind everyone that in order for this to work we need participation. 

So I thought I would see if I could get everyone to respond to this "Role Call" forum. Just let us know you are still there and tell us how it is going in your life.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 18, 2008)

Everything seems to be going well with me. My lodge just launched our new site and we have 4 new cadidates joining our lodge. One of which we initiated last night.


----------



## Bro Mike (Nov 18, 2008)

Round Rock Lodge 227 is a busy place right now.  3 or 4 degrees in the past two weeks, stated meeting tonight, degree proficiency turn in on Thursday, Fish Fry fund raiser for a brother from a nearby lodge undergoing cancer treatment this Saturday at 11 am.

And somewhere in the next couple of weeks I have to get my own MM proficiency turned in


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Nov 18, 2008)

Carlos Moreno - Community No. 1201 Present

Things are going ok. Brewed my first batch of beer on Sunday (11/16/2008) now I just gotta wait 5 weeks to reap the benefits .
Community Lodge isnt doin so well though, I think we will be selling to the other Lodge which we share our building with and either renting from them or from another place.  Still a while before any real decisions are made but still.  The CHL fundraiser / pancake breakfast we did was really succesful, so we are planning on doin more of those (I'll keep yall posted).


----------



## david918 (Nov 18, 2008)

El Campo and Wharton are in kinda of a lull before grand lodge just practice nights in EC and the same in Wharton except for a get together this Sat night to watch Tech and OU.

David Broman
Secy&PM El Campo#918
MC Wharton#621


----------



## TexMass (Nov 18, 2008)

Things are getting cold up here.  We'll be in the 30's for the high until thanksgiving week.  For me however, things are heating up.  Since leaving the East of Cornerstone Lodge in September of this year I stepped in to the West since it was open and we had very few qualified or interested.  I was also asked by a friend to be his SW at Gate of the Temple lodge so now I'm pulling double duty.  I am involved in several other programs that keep me busy through out each month.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, I'm still alive.  Pretty busy at 148.  Still no excuse to neglect this place, though...


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm here! David 918 pretty well covered what's going on here.


----------



## js4253 (Nov 19, 2008)

Patterson 1177 is in the process of moving.  We will be renting at San Antonio Lodge at 125 W. Maple in San Antonio.
Floresville 515 is doing well.  We have 2 EAs and 2 awaiting initiation.  Pretty busy for a small town Lodge.
Have a nice Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fidelis 1127 is growing slowly but surely


sic em bears!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 19, 2008)

Saint John's is doing degrees, but we have work to do in the participation area...


----------



## nick1368 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well it seem that I have a meeting some where every night these last few weeks.  Nederland Lodge is doing well.  We have 4 EA's out right now that should all be turning in their work within the next few weeks.  We had a two hour stated meeing last night covering all the Resolution/Recommendations.  This Friday we have a 50 yr award to give out and Sat we are doing a Memorial Serivce....


----------



## TexMass (Nov 20, 2008)

cmoreno85tx said:


> Carlos Moreno - Community No. 1201 Present
> 
> Things are going ok. Brewed my first batch of beer on Sunday (11/16/2008) now I just gotta wait 5 weeks to reap the benefits .




WOW!  Flashback!  Back in the early 80's there was a song called " Hey There Hiram".  Kind of a funny song about a guy who brewed his own beer in the basement.  One of verses was something like..  

"Hey there Hiram
What's going on down there
There's some peculiar odor
coming up the basement stairs"

You could probably search it online.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL Wow thats funny. Ill have to look it up.

I found it!! http://www.dickfeller.com/songs/unclehiramand.htm


----------



## TexMass (Nov 20, 2008)

TOO Funny!


----------



## Nate C. (Nov 27, 2008)

Tolerance 1165 (Beaumont) is doing quite well. We have candidates rolling through pretty regularly, and we avoided any severe hurricane damage.

On a personal level, I've been BUSY! Haven't even been online here for a month.


----------



## cpmorgan2 (Dec 1, 2008)

We have lodge clean up day the Saturday before every stated meeting. Now I have shown up to quite a few, I just don't understand why the other brothers that like to complain so much feel or even think that they have any room to comment on whats going on there. Where are they when the WM, MC, SS, JS and an EA are the only ones cleaning everyones LODGE?


----------



## JTM (Dec 2, 2008)

info in the sig.


----------



## eagle1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

eagle1966 here just invited to join yesterday but finf this forum a great place for exchange of info and to get new info and ideas

looking forward to being an active member of this group
see all at GL Fri/Sat look for me Fri will have white shirt with Clyde lodge on it

ride in the wind


----------

